# أسماء الزمان والمكان في اللغة العربيه



## علي حسين (27 أغسطس 2010)

*أسماء الزمان والمكان*(1)​ يُشتقّ *اسم الزمان* للدلالة على زمان الحدث، نحو: [اقترب مَذهَبُ القطار]، أي زمان ذهابه. ويُشتقّ *اسم المكان* للدلالة على مكان الحدث، نحو: [مَدخل المحطة واسع]، أي: مكان دخولها واسع.

* صوغهما:*
* 1- من الثلاثي*:
 تصاغ أسماء الزمان والمكان من الفعل الثلاثي، على وزن [*مَفْعِل*]، إذا كان مضارعه مكسور العين صحيحَ الآخر، نحو: [يجلِس - مجلِس، يغرِس - مغرِس، يرجِع - مرجِع]. وعلى [*مَفْعَل*](2) فيما عدا ذلك، نحو: [مَذْهَب - مَدْخَل - مَرْمَى - مَلْهَى...](3).
 هذا، وقد أدخلَت العرب تاء التأنيث على اسم المكان، فقالت: [مَزرَعة -مَقبَرة - مَزلَّة - مَدبغَة...] لمكان: الزرع والقبر والزلل والدبغ...
* 2- من غير الثلاثي*:
 يصاغان من غير الثلاثي على وزن المضارع، مع إبدال حرف المضارعة ميماً مضمومة، وفتح ما قبل الآخر، وذلك نحو:
 [يُدحرِج - مُدحرَج، يُسا فر - مُسافَر، يَستخرج - مستخرَج...]
 *3- من الأسماء*:
 يصاغ اسم المكان من الأسماء، على وزن [*مَفْعَلة*]، بفتح العين، للدلالة على المكان الذي يكثر فيه الشيء. نحو: [مَأْسَدة - مَسْبَعة - مَذْأَبة - مَرْمَلة - مَحْجَرة - مَقْطَنة - مَعْنَبة - مَبْطَخة...] للمكان الذي تكثر فيه الأُسود - السباع - الذئاب - الرمل - الحجر - القطن - العنب - البِطيخ...

** * **​ 
*نماذج من استعمال أسماء الزمان والمكان*​* 1- من الثلاثي:*
· *مَجْلِس *العلماء معمورٌ بالفوائد: (أي مكان جلوسهم معمور بها).
 [مَجْلِس] اسم مكان وزنه [مَفْعِل] بكسر العين، لأن مضارعه [يَجْلِس] مكسورُها، وهو صحيح الآخر.
· وقد اختاروا يوم الغد* مَجْلِساً *لهم: (أي اختاروا يوم الغد زمانَ جلوسٍ لهم).
 [مَجْلِس] - في هذا المثال - هو اسم زمان، وتلاحظ أنْ لا فرق بينه وبين اسم المكان المذكور قبله. فكلاهما [مَجْلِس]، وإنما يفرق بينهما سياقُ الكلام. وكذلك الشأن في الأمثلة الآتية كلِّها، فاسم الزمان واسم المكان، لفظُهما واحد، والذي يفرق بينهما هو السياق.
· هذه التربة* مَغْرِس *الشجرة: (أي مكان غرسها).
 [مَغْرِس] اسم مكان، وزنه [مَفْعِل] بكسر العين، لأن مضارعَه [يغرِس] مكسورُها، وهو صحيح الآخر.
· وشهركانون الأول* مَغْرِسها*: (أي زمان غرسها).
 [مَغْرِس] اسم زمان، وحكمُه حكمُ اسم المكان في المثال الذي قبله...
 *2- من غير الثلاثي:*
· هذا* مُنْفَتَح *باب المدرسة: (أي هذا مكان انفتاحه).
 [مُنْفَتَح] اسم مكان، مصوغ على وزن مضارعِه [يَنْفَتِح] مع إبدال حرف المضارعة ميماً مضمومة، وفتح ما قبل آخره.
· والساعة السابعة* مُنْفَتَحُه*: (أي الساعة السابعة زمان انفتاحه).
 [مُنْفَتَح] اسم زمان، وحكمُه حكمُ اسم المكان في المثال الذي قبله...
· الملعبُ* مُدحرَج *الكرة، لا الطريقُ: (أي الملعب مكان دحرجتها).
 [مُدحرَج] اسم مكان، مصوغ على وزن مضارعِه [يُدَحْرِج] مع إبدال حرف المضارعة ميماً مضمومة، وفتح ما قبل آخره.
· والصباح* مُدَحْرَجُها*: (أي الصباح زمان دحرجتها).
 [مُدَحْرَج] اسم زمان، حكمُه حكمُ اسم المكان في المثال الذي قبله...
· هنا* مُسافَر *زينب: (أي هنا مكان سفرها).
 [مُسافَر] اسم مكان، مصوغ على وزن مضارعِه [تُسافِر] مع إبدال حرف المضارعة ميماً مضمومة، وفتح ما قبل آخره.
· وقد دنا* مُسافَرها*: (أي دنا زمان سفرها).
 [مُسافَر] اسم زمان، حكمه حكم اسم المكان في المثال الذي قبله...
 *3- من الأسماء*:
· سهول الجزيرة* مَقْمَحَة*: (أي سهولُها يكثر فيها القمح).
 [مَقْمَحَة] اسم مكان، وزنه [مَفْعَلَة] بفتح العين؛ مصوغ من الاسم، وهو [القمح]، للدلالة على المكان الذي يكثر فيه.


----------



## proud (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كلّ الخير
أرجو أن تواصل كتاباتك الشيّقة.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك...هذا كلام يقطر عسلًا ويعلوه شهدًا,وتطرب الأذن له سماعًا.
بوركت يداك.


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## علي حسين (4 سبتمبر 2010)

proud قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك كلّ الخير
> أرجو أن تواصل كتاباتك الشيّقة.


اشكرك على مرورك الطيب العطر..
وبارك الله فيك..


----------



## علي حسين (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بك...هذا كلام يقطر عسلًا ويعلوه شهدًا,وتطرب الأذن له سماعًا.
> بوركت يداك.


هذه لغتنا اخي ابن سينا..
اشكرك على مرورك الطيب العطر.


----------



## علي حسين (4 سبتمبر 2010)

عبد الناصرالساعاتي قال:


> ماشاء الله


 اشكرك على مرورك الطيب العطر.
 هذه هي لغتنا.


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علي حسين (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mohammed uae قال:


> *مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


 اشكرك على مرورك الطيب 
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا..موضوع جميل


----------



## علي حسين (7 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجس صباح قال:


> شكرا..موضوع جميل


 اشكرك على مرورك الطيب 
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و رضي عنك و أرضاك
مقالة جميلة جدّا
لماذا توقفت أخي؟ واصل, نوّر الله دربك
تقبل مروري و شكري


----------



## العربي ناصر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا
بارك الله بك


----------



## علي حسين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد الله التونسي قال:


> بارك الله فيك و رضي عنك و أرضاك
> مقالة جميلة جدّا
> لماذا توقفت أخي؟ واصل, نوّر الله دربك
> تقبل مروري و شكري


 اتشرف بمرورك اخي الكريم .
لك مثل ما دعيت .. ورزقك الله الجنة .


----------



## علي حسين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

العربي ناصر قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> بارك الله بك


 وبك بارك الله اخي الكريم .
تشرفت بمرورك ..


----------



## نبض أمل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعريب الهندسه*

:77:جزيت الجنه ....
موضوع رااائع بارك الله فيك ....:77:


----------



## كل شي كاين (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الدرس


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

